# Tadpole tea recipe



## Devil frog (Oct 23, 2006)

Can anyone give me a recipie for tadpole tea? Thanks,
Ian


----------



## topherlove (Jul 14, 2006)

i just put some oak leaves and shove a handful into a gallon jug of distilled water let it sit for a few weeks and its ready to go. ive heard of people boiling the leaves


----------



## Devil frog (Oct 23, 2006)

I also heard that you could boil phagnom moss, would that work too?


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

There are multiple methods and basically what you are looking for are the tannins, that if I am not mistaken come from leaves dirt, and roots.

Yes boiling peat moss works for some, but some people just buy black water extract.


----------



## Devil frog (Oct 23, 2006)

I was at my local pet store today and actully found some blackwater extract. So I'm just going to go with that ( thanks kyle) however, I did know that there were different methods of making tadpole tea. I read about the almond leave's and the peat moss method. I guess what I'm asking now is that does it matter which one you use? I mean, is one method better or perferred over the other?


----------



## stchupa (Apr 25, 2006)

I thought the extract was discontinued. Guess not.


----------



## Devil frog (Oct 23, 2006)

I found my blackwater extract at my local pet store but I have seen it for sale at petsmart.com and drfostersmith.com So if your looking for some, check there.


----------



## DaFrogMan (Oct 8, 2004)

stchupa said:


> I thought the extract was discontinued. Guess not.


I have seen it at a local pet store too - but it wasn't a big chain pet store, and the bottles were obviously 10 years old (and they still wanted full price for them. :roll: ) I think there are still a couple companies that make it still.


----------



## Devil frog (Oct 23, 2006)

The brand that I bought was from Tetra Aqua. You might check thier site as well.


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

DaFrogMan said:


> stchupa said:
> 
> 
> > I thought the extract was discontinued. Guess not.
> ...


There are several companies that make the stuff. Tetra, Kent, and Marc Weiss off the top of my head. I'm sure not all of them were discontinued. In fact, you can buy all three at Doctors Foster & Smith.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

If I remember from another thread correctly, Kent and Tetra were the ones that are discontinued.


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

Might be just Kent. The product has disappeared off their web page, but blackwater extract is still up on Tetra's web page.


----------



## kleinhanz (Oct 18, 2004)

I use the Kent stuff from BJ and I like it

http://www.blackjungle.com/Merchant2/me ... _Code=BJTS


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

Better stock up quick then, I guess.


----------

